# Sprewell to decide between Houston and Detroit



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-freeagents-finley&prov=ap&type=lgns



> *Still considered an above-average defender, Sprewell would likely compete with David Wesley for playing time at the shooting guard spot in Houston. If he were to join the Pistons, it would likely be as a bench player backing up small forward Tayshaun Prince and shooting guard Richard Hamilton.*


*

Yuck. Luckily for us, him and his agent are still in denial:

*


> "The mid-level is not an insult to Latrell, but his value is higher than the mid-level,'' Gist said.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i wouldnt mind him to much here but he wont come here cause his family will die of hunger


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

last time i checked the city of houston hadnt died of starvation so they must have supplies left somewhere. but id still not want Spree in Houston


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Spree will be a good pick up for the Rockets. You got that JVG connection during the time they were together in NY he blossom into a model citizen. I say give him a chance, adding toughness won't hurt this team one bit. 

I just know he is kicking himself in the arse for not taking the money the Wolves offered him in the first place.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> i wouldnt mind him to much here but he wont come here cause his family will die of hunger


lol... old but still funny

wouldn't mind him either except our biggest need is still at point... Detroit have much more food to offer him than we do anyway... still maybe CD or someone might be able to convince him that taking minimum wage at Houston will be good for his image back when he made that comment which I'm sure he's regretting now


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Finley signs before Spree. Detroit isn't going to back out of the Finley sweepstakes but they aren't leading those. Look for Finley to make a move and then Spree soon after.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Spree will be a good pick up for the Rockets. You got that JVG connection during the time they were together in NY he blossom into a model citizen. I say give him a chance, adding toughness won't hurt this team one bit.
> 
> I just know he is kicking himself in the arse for not taking the money the Wolves offered him in the first place.


I have my doubts about Spree (many, in fact) but I also share your view at the same time. He's always been a questionable guy all his career, he's had his downs, but also a lot of ups. I can see him rejuvenated if given a chance in Houston. With Weatherspoon gone I'm sure there'll be enough food to go around even for his kids.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, I have never been much of a Sprewell fan but if we could pick him up for next to nothing I think it might help. He might be on the old side but if we can use him for what defense that he has left in the tank I think Gundy will give him a try. He just has to realize that he is not being brought in to be a focus on the offensive end. If he can feed his family on what we can afford - why not. If he causes any problems in the lockeroom boot his butt immediately.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

If the Pistons don't land Finley, Spree gets the MLE for atleast one year.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

How does the CBA work with the amnesty again? I know we have to pay Spoon and the we do not need to pay the luxary tax.

Does it also mean the we have Spoon's 6.3 million to go after other players or do we still only have our 1.6 left?????


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> How does the CBA work with the amnesty again? I know we have to pay Spoon and the we do not need to pay the luxary tax.
> 
> Does it also mean the we have Spoon's 6.3 million to go after other players or do we still only have our 1.6 left?????


Spoons contract still counts against the cap so we would only have the 1.6.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sprewell is not worth no damn MLE. Come on Spree, you know this. He's going to have to settle for less money, so at least he's going to make less money on a very good team whether it be Detroit or Houston. 


I think Spree would be a solid addition. He gets a lot of negativity for being a cancer and for being selfish, but I think he'd settle in nicely if his role was limited.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Spree will chase the Necks of T-Mac and Yao when his family is hungry.


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

I really like the Rockets - have since the days of the 'Twin Towers'.

I hate the Pistons - have since the days of Rodman and Lambier.

------------
Dear Spree;
Please sign with Detroit. 

P.S. I think they have better food banks and soup kitchens in Motor City. Besides, you're on your last legs and you have been known to choke.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> lol... old but still funny
> 
> wouldn't mind him either except our biggest need is still at point...



okay i really don't get how our biggest need is at the point, other then t-mac, we have DW, Jon B, and Brown playing the 2/3 spot... how is that better than our point spot. t-mac can't play 42 mins again a game... who's gonna back him up. Sura and James ... and Head can hold the point just fine, t-mac and yao that can create their own shots, we are not in a great need to the likes of Nash and Kidd in order to win IMO

Spree might be like TO to a team, he's not gonna take the LLE and i don't think we would trade any of our playable (meaning exclude ward, moochi, baker) players for him, so he's not gonna come here.


----------



## bellary (Aug 12, 2005)

Sprewell? boycatt him


----------

